# I can't find this story



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Obama is in Kenya and he met with the president of Kenya. Obama was to address the people of Kenya. The president of Kenya asked Obama not to talk about gays and gay marriage. What did our fool president do? He made the largest part of his speech about giving up our prejudices about gays and their right to marry. The president of Kenya gave him a barrage of grief about Kenya being a moral nation etc.

So where is this story in our media? I'll bet we don't see it on mainstream. A friend who heard it today was telling me about it.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

This one?

http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article/ken ... elieve-god



> Remarks by President Barack Obama during his recent Africa trip concerning sexual orientation and discrimination were rebuked by several Kenyan leaders as contrary to the laws of God, who also emphasized that Kenya "is a God-fearing nation." .............


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That's the one. They didn't get everything, but close. What an arrogant a$$ to make gay the largest part of your speech when your in a country who's president asked you not to talk about it.

I suppose it could take Obama another week before he realizes what was on his teleprompter. Or more than likely that was the only presentation he had prepared for his teleprompter and he knew he was to stupid to wing it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

doesn't that help with our forgein relations.... Wasn't Obama supposed to help with making the USA not look arrogant and think they are better than the rest of the world. Not listening to a country's leader on what not to discuss or talk about in a speech is a sure fire way to do that..... uke:

But like you mentioned...... his handler or speech writer must have been on vacation so he was stuck with what he had... HAHA


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

He should have just spoke from the heart. Oh... Never mind.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

People said:


> He should have just spoke from the heart. Oh... Never mind.


Isn't that the truth! If he did have one it would be only for Islam.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> People said:
> 
> 
> > He should have just spoke from the heart. Oh... Never mind.
> ...


But he is a Christian! :eyeroll:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

> *It is illegal to engage in homosexual practices in 37 African states*, including Kenya and Senegal. In a press conference with Senegal President Macky Small on June 27, Obama said, "My basic view is that regardless of race, regardless of religion, regardless of gender, regardless of sexual orientation, when it comes to the law, people should be treated equally, and that's a principle that I think applies universally."


I guess the prez thinks the homosexuals don't have to follow the law the rest do! Oh, I forgot, he may have those tendencys.


----------

